# BOA Leash



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I had boas and would just put the clip right on the cable no frayed wires at all. If you are still worried put a key ring on the cable and just clip the leash to that instead.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the leash that came with my Ride NRC bindings and have to use it as well because my home mountain requires it. I put it on the bottom wire (closest to toes) and it has worked fine. It doesn't fray the wire as much as it scratches into the metal clip on the leash. I always start with my boots real loose, strap into bindings, hook on leash and then tighten bindings so there is no slack. Has worked for me for the past two seasons


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

gjsnowboarder said:


> I had boas and would just put the clip right on the cable no frayed wires at all. If you are still worried put a key ring on the cable and just clip the leash to that instead.


This is what i do and it works very well.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Leash required at my local hill too, they check for leases more then they check passes. I have a leash that I click around my leg. Easier to spot and easy to take off with gloves on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> I had boas and would just put the clip right on the cable no frayed wires at all. If you are still worried put a key ring on the cable and just clip the leash to that instead.


x2

ky ring on the BOAs is what i do. works great.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

i'm just curious...in what situation would a leash be useful? i'm not trying to stir things up, my local mountain requires them too i've just always been curious. what are the chances that both feet pull out of the bindings yet the bindings stay attached to the board? i can't think of any practical scenario where a leash would stop a run away board. even if your at the top of a trail and both feet are unstrapped 99.9% of people strap in their front foot before connecting the leash. call me crazy, but it would make a million times more sense for skiers to have leashes. sure they have brakes, but after a yard sale it's more dangerous for skiers hiking up to gather their equipment.

back to the op. if you're very worried put some heat shrink around a small key ring and clip the leash to that. good luck.


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> i'm just curious...in what situation would a leash be useful? i'm not trying to stir things up, my local mountain requires them too i've just always been curious. what are the chances that both feet pull out of the bindings yet the bindings stay attached to the board? i can't think of any practical scenario where a leash would stop a run away board. even if your at the top of a trail and both feet are unstrapped 99.9% of people strap in their front foot before connecting the leash. call me crazy, but it would make a million times more sense for skiers to have leashes. sure they have brakes, but after a yard sale it's more dangerous for skiers hiking up to gather their equipment.
> 
> back to the op. if you're very worried put some heat shrink around a small key ring and clip the leash to that. good luck.


Thanks for all the reply guys, seeing everyone using boas doesnt have a problem with the wire fraying I dont think I have anything to worry about. +1 for the key ring awesome idea.

I am all for using leashes now. I have an old ass k2 spitfire with "newer" k2 indy bindings and the jackass tech where I purchased the bindings put them on ass backwords. Well right before I got off the lift a long time ago my foot not straped in kicked the ratchet and off goes my board. I quick as hell undid my leash grabbed my board and ran off the lift. That shit was nuts, I seriously had less than 5 seconds to make a decision. It was my fault for not knowing anything about seting up bindings and the techs fault for being an idiot. I know alot better now, but I still will rock a leash just in case anything crazy happens. The names Eightfingers for a reason and random and crazy shit always happens to me. Example... RIP 2 fingers.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know about your BOA boots, but mine have a big pull loop on the back of them. Seems like prime real estate to hook a leash to. That being said, I just clip mine to itself on the binding. Haven't had one mountain check me yet, but it's there and esy to attatch if they do. Of course, I have heard stories that the east is more worried about this than the west.


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I don't know about your BOA boots, but mine have a big pull loop on the back of them. Seems like prime real estate to hook a leash to. That being said, I just clip mine to itself on the binding. Haven't had one mountain check me yet, but it's there and esy to attatch if they do. Of course, I have heard stories that the east is more worried about this than the west.


Yea my boots do have a pull loop on the back, but when you need to take it off in a rush its not a good spot to be. Also having this metal clip dig into my calves because the high back is pushing it into my leg doesnt sound fun either(I was thinking to put it on this loop in the first place).


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Eightfingers said:


> Yea my boots do have a pull loop on the back, but when you need to take it off in a rush its not a good spot to be. Also *having this metal clip dig into my calves because the high back is pushing it into my leg* doesnt sound fun either(I was thinking to put it on this loop in the first place).


I guess this is possible, but with the way mine are set up I don't think it would ever happen. The Metal clip should hang down below the boot top, thus never touching your calve. As far as easy access goes, that might be the only problem I could see with putting it there. Anyway man, whatever you choose to do, have fun riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

Eightfingers said:


> Thanks for all the reply guys, seeing everyone using boas doesnt have a problem with the wire fraying I dont think I have anything to worry about. +1 for the key ring awesome idea.
> 
> I am all for using leashes now. I have an old ass k2 spitfire with "newer" k2 indy bindings and the jackass tech where I purchased the bindings put them on ass backwords. Well right before I got off the lift a long time ago my foot not straped in kicked the ratchet and off goes my board. I quick as hell undid my leash grabbed my board and ran off the lift. That shit was nuts, I seriously had less than 5 seconds to make a decision. It was my fault for not knowing anything about seting up bindings and the techs fault for being an idiot. I know alot better now, but I still will rock a leash just in case anything crazy happens. The names Eightfingers for a reason and random and crazy shit always happens to me. Example... RIP 2 fingers.


you kicked both ratchets off?? that's impressive!! while trying to think of reasons for a leash that one never came to mind, mostly because of the backwards binding thing. i guess that falls into the 0.1%


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> you kicked both ratchets off?? that's impressive!! while trying to think of reasons for a leash that one never came to mind, mostly because of the backwards binding thing. i guess that falls into the 0.1%


Yep both ratchets on my left binding. How? I have no clue. I'm sure backwards bindings didn't help, I sure felt like a jackass.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I always thought the leashes were for noobs who unstrap both feet mid-run and forget that their board will run south if they don't hold on to it. Thats just what I came up with, never really thought much past that. I have one on my unions but not on anything else.

My 32s have a loop on the back to help me pull my boots on so I put a keyring on that. If it didn't have that, I'd do (and have done) the keyring in the cable idea.


----------

